# Pompano



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

There have been pompano at the beaches south of Melbourne all the way down to south of Juno. I fished three days there last week and got 3-6 pompano each day, and some nice wighting


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

its been spotty south of fort pierce....sharks have invaded the beaches making conditions diffucult….some days its better then other days...wind and water quality always a factor....


----------

